

Pop-up Fabrication of the Harvard Monolithic Bee - nealabq
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxSs1kGZQqc

======
nealabq
Related links:

<https://micro.seas.harvard.edu/media.html>

[http://trvideo.technologyreview.com/services/player/bcpid263...](http://trvideo.technologyreview.com/services/player/bcpid263777539?bctid=1118118784)

